# arsilicii control panel



## moncayomike (May 11, 2005)

Help!!!, have just taken delivery of a New Spanish built Moncayo, with a ArSilicii control fitted, we have no instructions can any one help??????


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Surely the dealer supplied manuals. Both our vans (and previous caravans) have been British, Explorer Group and now Auto-Sleeper, these manufacturers supply their own manuals plus the ones supplied with appliances such as control panels fridges, fires, cookers etc.

If the van was purchased in this country the responsibility to supply operating instructions lies with the supplier.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

We struggled to get manuals for our Laika, bought many years ago, neither the dealer we bought from, nor the main importer were much help.
We ended up dealing direct with Laika Italy, not easy when we don't understand Italian!
Suggest you try contacting both Moncayo and ArSilicii direct using e-mail and on-line translators as appropriate.

8)


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Mike, tried google, came up with following link. Takes for ever to download in pdf (unless you have broadband).

http://www.arsilicii.it/Doc_Pubblica/Inglese/AS2_009.pdf

Ken


----------



## moncayomike (May 11, 2005)

Have just returned after five days away in Monty ( our new Moncayo Motorhome) and had fun playing around with the said panel, easy peasy.
but thanks for the link.


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

Ciao boyos,
if anyone ever needs some translating from Italian - I speaka da language!

banjo 8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Now theres an offer you can't refuse (boyo)!


----------

